# DIY aquarium



## rufro1237 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hey guys
Just wondering where I can buy glass sheets thick enough for an aquarium, and where I can get them cut.
I am making an 18 gallon tank for my dad's birthday.
Dimensions will be 24x13x14
Where can I buy glass for it and get it cut. I've already tracked down GE Silicone I, which people say is fish-safe. But the glass is another story... So hard... Lowes and Home Depot have it, not thick enough, or they don't cut it... 
Also, tips for making an acrylic cover? Where to find/get cut?
Thanks!
Michael


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Did you try Home hardware or a glass and mirror outlet? For a tank that size I would think glass 6mm thick would do.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

As mentioned, a glass and mirror place might have the glass you need. Keep in mind that you may be shocked at the cost. Unless you can get salvage glass, it is unlikely that the glass would be cheaper than a ready made tank of similar size. I have 3 tanks of about that size,(actually 24 x 18) I picked up used for $20, and resealed. That size is pretty much a standard 15 except for the 2" of extra depth. Unfortunately, unless you get glass for free and cut it yourself, building a tank is seldom cheaper than buying a factory built. Doesn't mean you shouldn't do it, just what you need to know.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Does it need to go into a custom space? If not the cost of a ready made tank may be better...especially if you include you time and if you can do as good a job as a factory. Costs a lot more if the DIY tank fails.


----------



## rufro1237 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice, I think I might just buy a 20 gallon pre-made. It will be a lot easier than the whole process of tracking down 6mm glass, getting the right silicone, and making sure everything works.
What filter would you reccommend? I need a HOB filter, because the space is a countertop - so no canister area. I like the Fluval C series, but the only one with x10 turnover is the largest size- 50$. 
Also, what LED would you recommend for medium-high light plants?
Michael


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

just get this, it's almost the exact dimensions you wanted ai tank peel off the ai sticker and tell him you made it


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

rufro1237 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I think I might just buy a 20 gallon pre-made. It will be a lot easier than the whole process of tracking down 6mm glass, getting the right silicone, and making sure everything works.
> What filter would you reccommend? I need a HOB filter, because the space is a countertop - so no canister area. I like the Fluval C series, but the only one with x10 turnover is the largest size- 50$.
> Also, what LED would you recommend for medium-high light plants?
> Michael


Why do you think you need 10X turnover? This is someone's opinion, that has been repeated so many times, it is now believed to be fact. An AC 20, or 30 would be more than adequate.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

yeah but if he had 10x overflow, the water will be clear as glass. with windex on it...

Just watch out for those crows.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I recommend aquaclear filters if you go with a HOB, on a 20 gallon if you want high flow, I'd say go with the AC50 which is more than enough and you can lower the flow if needed.


----------

